# Help me Nixon, I need a chainsaw!



## squerly

I can no longer stand the humility of owning a Stihl chainsaw. My neighbors avoid me, my wife shuns me and my dogs refuse to leave the house. Help me oh great wizard of chainsaws, and give me guidance to the manly tool I must acquire to reclaim my woodly dominance and bring honor back to my household…


----------



## nixon

Poulan 235! Make sure to wear your speedo and flip flops ! 
On a side note, just bought a ms 460....it's being ported now .


----------



## muleman RIP

Get a Jonsrud. The Amish are all switching to them. I like my Stihl and it does more than I want to do.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Get a Jonsrud. The Amish are all switching to them. I like my Stihl and it does more than I want to do.


Mines a MS 310 with a 20" bar and it's just not enough for some of the Hemlock's that need to be cut.


----------



## nixon

squerly said:


> Mines a MS 310 with a 20" bar and it's just not enough for some of the Hemlock's that need to be ......


Check out the ms 362 or maybe the ms 441 if you prefer Stihl . 562xp, or 372xp if you want a husky . It really comes down to which dealer gives you the best after sales service . Bill has a good point about Jonsered, they are nice saws. But, the are basically a husky with a few tweaks ,and dealerships can be hard to find depending on what part of the country you're in . 
Also, if its just a few trees, you could look at renting a larger saw.


----------



## squerly

nixon said:


> Also, if its just a few trees, you could look at renting a larger saw.


No, it's not a few trees, it's hundreds.  I have 50 acres of my own land and there are several thousand acres behind me that is government land.  The Hemlocks are all dieing due to a bug inported from China, or so the story goes.  Regardless, the trees are dieing and need to be cut.  

Also, I am putting in an outdoor wood furnace (exactly like Mules) and it will want to be fed regulary.  I've always done OK with my little saw but after seeing how the bigger saws work I'm hooked.  

Thanks guys.


----------



## nixon

Well then if you are going to be doing a lot of felling , you might want to also look at the ms 460 .its about to be superseded by the 461 . Arguably one of the best saws Stihl has done in recent years .


----------



## squerly

I think I'm going with this one...


----------



## 300 H and H

I can just see you and the Mrs. with the Predator.

How ya going to hold it sideways and keep the oil in the pan??

nixon just has you all jacked up on big saws doesn't he??

Regards, Kirk


----------



## 300 H and H

Squerly,

I have a Stihl MS 390 that nixon makes fun of. 36" bar I think. BIG chips for sure. Maybe could use more HP, but so could LOTS of things....


----------



## squerly

300 H and H said:


> Squerly,
> 
> I have a Stihl MS 390 that nixon makes fun of. 36" bar I think. BIG chips for sure. Maybe could use more HP, but so could LOTS of things....


Well the bar certainly is long enough, looks like a nice saw!


----------



## 300 H and H

Total length of the bar is 36, actual cutting portion is like 32". It is probably why my right shoulder isn't so good anymore...

It is the "rancher" grade, next step down from the profesional models like nixon use"s (?)..

I figured I didn't need the professional one as it is for occasional use.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bczoom

I run the Husqvarna 365 (it's one of their professional models) and as I recall, it's similar in specs to the MS390.  I've been very happy with it.  10+ years of use and it's never seen a repair.  Can't say anymore as it's been a few years, but Alamia (www.alamia.com) out of Colorado used to have the best pricing on Husky's.


----------



## loboloco

I have had a Husky for 28 years.  Only gone in the shop three times for minor stuff.  Admittedly it is only used occasionally now, but when I first bought it I was cutting and selling firewood for a couple of seasons. It would be run extremely hard for about a month, then put up for several months.  Only once have I had to have the carb worked on.  I use a bow and a 20" bar.  Really love my bow.


----------



## squerly

I've never used a bow, whats the benefit?


----------



## bczoom

squerly said:


> I've never used a bow, whats the benefit?



They don't bind up as easily.  The bad part is that they're generally considered quite a bit more dangerous compared to a regular bar.  With the advent of specialized (small) Arborist saws for topping trees and cutting up the small stuff, these fell by the wayside.


----------



## Big Dog

There's is only one real chain saw ........... Jonsered ............ 

I've had a 2063 for 14 years, awesome saw ...... best of the 3 I own!


----------



## bczoom

Big Dog said:


> There's is only one real chain saw ........... Jonsered ............
> 
> I've had a 2063 for 14 years, awesome saw ...... best of the 3 I own!


IIRC, Husqvarna bought them out.  Aren't they now just re-badged Husky's?


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> IIRC, Husqvarna bought them out.  Aren't they now just re-badged Husky's?



They do now but not when I bought my saw, it's also a pre-Electrolux saw. Electrolux bought them both and then Husky separated and took Jonsered with them ......... Jonsered designed the first one man chainsaw.

BTW ... Parts can be bought for for either saw at either dealer. There are differences with the saws such as handle angle. Most new features show up in the Husky line today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Squerly, if you plan on burning hemlock you better get used to splitting it down into small chunks. Should be aged at least 2 years also. Find a local store you can get cardboard boxes from and burn out the creosote regularly. It makes good heat but does not last as long.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Squerly, if you plan on burning hemlock you better get used to splitting it down into small chunks. Should be aged at least 2 years also. Find a local store you can get cardboard boxes from and burn out the creosote regularly. It makes good heat but does not last as long.


I'll burn oak in the furnace Mule. The Hemlocks are for campfire wood. The road that goes by the Southern side of my property leads up to a national campsite (about 3 miles away) and the campers drive by my road all day. I plan to put a small load of Hemlock out by the road where everyone that drives by can see it. (Advertisement ) The only other guy selling wood gets $25.00 for about 20 pieces of whatever he has the most of that day. In the spring, summer and autumn I can easily sell 5-10 loads of my Hemlock for $25.00 a load (about 30 split pieces). I'll deliver it to their campsite for an additional $5.00. Should be a couple of hundred bucks a day without too much trouble. And I have to cut up the Hemlock anyway, so I might as well seel it, right? The campers don't care if it's Pine or Hemlock as long as it burns and they can roast marshmallows.


----------



## muleman RIP

Crap, you are going to be another hustler like Big Al! When are you guys going to learn to slow down and enjoy life?


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is the website for deals on Husky.
http://www.alamia.com/


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Here is the website for deals on Husky.
> http://www.alamia.com/



Not exactly deals there . looks close to MSRP less shipping . 
Hey Squerly ,..... check out the Echo saws while you are looking . great warranty ,and they make a decent saw . But, like the Huskys , stay away from the box store models .The 80 cc looks like a true work horse .


----------



## nixon

Seriously Squerly , if You are going to be feeding a boiler , and cutting camp wood , get a decent saw . Either the MS 460 ,or the 390 xp . Personally I'd select the 460 as its a bit lighter . Also , get some decent PPE . Thats all Im going to offer here . You all can carry on with your 60cc mid grade saws running 36" bars and such .


----------



## squerly

Talked with the Jonsered dealer today and I'm leaning toward the Jonsered 2172 with 32" bar for $835.00. Has a 2 year warrantee. I guess if it's going to break it will do it within that first 2 years, at least I would hope so. I asked him if he had ever woods ported this particular saw and he looked at me like I was nuts. First (he says) it will void the warrantee and second, (he continues) it doesn't need it. Told him I would discuss it with Nixon and get back with him... 

As I was leaving the store he was scratching his head and I heard him say... who the fuck is Nixon?


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jonsered 2172*


----------



## nixon

squerly said:


> As I was leaving the store he was scratching his head and I heard him say... who the fuck is Nixon?


The person that You will never get a straight answer out of again .So, fuck off.  Howzat ? 
BTW , you went wussy , go 2188 . Its as big as they sell . Get some PPE , you are going to need it .


----------



## squerly

nixon said:


> BTW , you went wussy , go 2188 . Its as big as they sell . Get some PPE , you are going to need it .


Yeah, that's a big saw but I was hoping for something I could lug out to the jobsite without hireing 2 men and a tow truck. As for PPE, I've got ear defenders... that way I won't hear that limb falling off one of those old, dead Hemlocks.

But all joking aside, what do you guy's think of this saw? And is there one that performs just as well but perhaps is less expensive?  I'm not trying to be cheap, just don't want any "after the sale" regrets.


----------



## Big Dog

You can't go wrong with a Jonsered *PERIOD*! It IS a premium saw.


----------



## bczoom

nixon said:


> The person that You will never get a straight answer out of again .So, fuck off.  Howzat ?



???


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> ???


Read the whole thread Brian . It seemed like a "send Up " to me . But, I tried to give an honest opinion despite that .
Jim, If You want to apologize , do it in public , just like your posts !


----------



## squerly

You've obviously read something into this thread that wasn't intended. You've always been one of my favorite members on this board and I've respected your knowledge and advise.  If I've offended you it was unintentional and I'm sorry for the missunderstanding.


----------



## nixon

You are absolutely correct . I took Your initial post as a send up . Guru ??? hell, I just like saws as a hobby . I saw your post as condescending . That's my fault . 
Seriously Jim , if You're going to be falling a lot of wood ,get a decent >70 cc saw . And ,by PPE , I meant chaps ,and Helmet . You'll be cutting standing dead ,and the widow makers come from dead limbs . Apologies for being such a Tool !


----------



## squerly

nixon said:


> You are absolutely correct . I took Your initial post as a send up . Guru ??? hell, I just like saws as a hobby . I saw your post as condescending . That's my fault .


Nothing condescending meant Nixon.  When it comes to saws, you're equally respected on this board and Tractor.net as well.  I seriously wanted your opinion as I feel it's time to invest in a seriously good saw and quit fooling around with toys.  

Thanks for the advise on the PPE, I guess it's time to start thinking about that.  In my earlier years I was much quicker and didn't think it necessary.  But now that I'm getting older, I don't always see things that are "about to happen" as quickly as I used to.


----------



## nixon

squerly said:


> Nothing condescending meant Nixon.  When it comes to saws, you're equally respected on this board and Tractor.net as well.  I seriously wanted your opinion as I feel it's time to invest in a seriously good saw and quit fooling around with toys.
> 
> Thanks for the advise on the PPE, I guess it's time to start thinking about that.  In my earlier years I was much quicker and didn't think it necessary.  But now that I'm getting older, I don't always see things that are "about to happen" as quickly as I used to.




Here's some food for thought . Budget a set of chaps before You select Your saw . Also , get good chaps , not "make do's " .
Labonville ,and Sweedepro  come to mind . saws are cheap ,blood isn't .


----------



## squerly

Could be I'm easily impressed, but I found this to be awesome!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=BLkgWFh9lDs&feature=endscreen


----------



## nixon

Very cool video . Thanks ! How do You like Your New J'red ?


----------



## muleman RIP

Amish guy was sawing all day with his today. None of the boys were available so I ended up running the splitter and throwing the pieces in the skid loader. I will have to get the model on his next time they are over. It sure cuts like a champ on the big stuff.


----------



## squerly

nixon said:


> Very cool video . Thanks ! How do You like Your New J'red ?


Don't have one yet Nixon, maybe next week.  Until then, it's just me and the baby Stihl...


----------



## nixon

get the 2188 . go with a 24 " bar ,and a 20" techlite bar . You'll love it . its just a bit heavier than the next step down . But it's ballsier ,and when you throw an 8 pin on it , it's a light saber .


----------



## nixon

Get either ported ,and just flat out grin everytime You fire it up .


----------



## squerly

It's here!  Review to follow...


----------



## squerly

Short Saw Demo


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know this is an old thread but considering the 2 year old temper tantrum/meltdown I just had with my chainsaws, I thought I'd get everyone's opinion on a good basic saw for smaller trees up to about 14 inches wide at the trunk. An entry level saw. 

So my wife had all the right thoughts a few years ago. I had/still have a small poulan 36cc 16" chainsaw my dad gave me when he got out of trucking. He used to keep it on his logging truck to trim any logs sticking out of the load. They usually hauled 8ft spruce cross deck. Anyways, my wife saw me cursing up a storm trying to get the chainsaw running more than once. So she bought me a new poulan 42cc 18 " for Christmas. I used it a few times then it just sat. 

Now that we live in the country, I could use a good saw to get firewood for the garage. I got both poulan chainsaws running. Both needed a slight idle adjustment. Easy enough except that poulan chainsaws need a special screwdriver with a special head to adjust the idle. So I ordered a set and got them both running alright. 

Fast forward to this morning. Thankfully the neighbors were gone. I attempted to get a small trailer full of wood. It took me probably 3 hours to cut 15 pieces of firewood all small sized. In that time, the chain came off 5 times. I had to do 3 separate idle adjustments. And I had to switch saws 4 times. 

I finally had enough and threw it about 20 feet bouncing it off a big spruce tree. After beating the piss out of the saw a few more times, I gave up. I just want to go on record and say that poulan chainsaws are the Kia of the automobile industry. Like a bic lighter. Use it till it's empty and throw it out. 

That being said, I'm looking at either a husky 120 or a stihl 170. Which is better?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## loboloco

Husky


----------



## Doc

My dad had a stihl 024, 16" blade that worked each and every time any of us needed it.   20 years ago when we moved to the country I bought a stihl 025, 16" blade and it has served me well.   It still runs great.  I did have a new carb put in a couple years ago and I had to replace the pull cord as it broke but it is the most dependable saw I've dealt with.  

Never had a husky so can't speak to them.  Had a craftsman and won't have another even if they did still sell them.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I got a used Stihl 026 from a friend in 2004. Hasn’t missed a beat ever since.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I just want to go on record and say that poulan chainsaws are the Kia of the automobile industry. Like a bic lighter. Use it till it's empty and throw it out.



That was my philosophy for a few years.  Use the Poulan until it wouldn't start or run, junk it and buy another.  I got tired of that and moved on to Stihl.  I loved both my saws but hated the gas tank caps they put on them.  They're the most frustrating thing ever put on a machine.  Latest saw was a 16" Echo.  So far I like it a lot.  I still dig out the Stihl for the bigger stuff but I don't cut much of those any more as I'm not nearly as nimble on my feet as I used to be.  Now I cut the big stuff down using my checkbook.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Now I cut the big stuff down using my checkbook.



 So do I!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I tried cutting using my checkbook.  It didn't work out so well when the hired help didn't show up and I had to do it myself. 

I found this one used. Looks like it's only ran a tank of gas through it to trim some brush. It's a husqvarna 120 mark II. My dad has always had a husqvarna for at home use and it did well. Much better quality than poulan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You can buy complete Stihl and Husqy clone kits from China now:  www.huztl.net

It's amazing how brazen they have become in their copying.  I must admit I have used the site to buy some parts for my Husqy's.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The best and most used saw that I ever had was a 12" arborist saw made by some Italian company that I can't remember.  Maybe Nixon can help.  I bought it from Northern Tool many, many years ago.  It was big enough to do 90% of the cutting I had to do around here and it was light and just worked.  The ethanol in our gas eventually turned all the rubber parts and lines to mush.  It's laying down in the barn.  I need to find someone who can rebuild that puppy.  It was excellent.


----------



## JimVT

I run a dolmar it is the first chainsaw company.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I put a bid on a husqvarna 350. It's got a 50cc engine and 18 inch blade which is plenty for what I need. 

Back to the poulan I was using yesterday. It's only 3 years old and has been used a handful of times but thinking back to yesterday, the chain was smoking pretty good while trying to cut which means it probably wasn't getting oil. I had just filled the oil prior to using it. I find the bar is thin on it and bends easily. Mine was bent, so I discovered yesterday which is probably why the chain popped off 4 times the other day. So the price of a new bar chain and oil pump on a cheap poulan makes it almost not worth fixing. But I'll probably fix it and keep it at camp. 

I never really had a use for a chainsaw at home before moving to the country. Now, we have 3 acres of trees in the back and a garage with a fireplace. So I plan on doing a bit more cutting in the future which requires a more reliable saw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

I'd like to suggest that you develop a long term management plan for your woodlot. Thin out and cut the undesirable trees and ones with no market value and thus allowing the others the room and sunlight to prosper. In time you will have a woodlot you'll truly enjoy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. That's the plan. Right now I'm concentrating on the stuff that's already fallen but not rotting. Mostly poplar spruce balsam and birch. Good mixture of wood back there. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The husqvarna 350 is on it's way. I now have both poulan chainsaws running decent. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a drive to the dark side this afternoon to pick it up at the border. I also ordered a set of cutting chaps and hard hat. About 10 minutes after getting home this afternoon I headed to the back of the property where there's a few downed balsam. After an hour I had roughly a face cord of wood cut and loaded. It cuts like a hot knife through soft butter. Barely any effort. I've filled that little trailer 3 times this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

A good working chain saw is a thing of beauty.  

It's like a magic wand.  One swish and big problems become smaller problems and then become firewood.  It's miraculous.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. That saw was cutting through 7" trees like they weren't even there. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------

